# Fantail - sunken, bloody eyes



## GVeers (Aug 21, 2012)

Please help - my fantail is not looking good. He is listing a little and stays near the bottom of the tank. His eyes look distinctly sunken compared to his tankmate (another fantail) and one eye is filling with blood. He is breathing heavily and did not eat last night.

I noticed his listlessness earlier this week and did a ~40% tank change last night (we usually do them every two weeks). I noticed the blood in the eye today and transferred him to a quarantine tank. Water parameters show zero nitrites, nitrates, and ammonia. pH is 7.6. I feel as though medicine is necessary, are there any recommendations?

Thank you!!


----------



## GVeers (Aug 21, 2012)

I should say I've stored him and another fantail in a 30 gallon tank with an airstone. Feeding once a day, usually flakes or New Life Spectrum pellets.

A few pictures...the rear angle is the best view of the sunken (or maybe flattened) eyes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't give you a definate answer but this seems to be a good place to search.Consider changing water more often in the future.
GoldFish Emergency 911 - Diagnosing Symptoms


----------



## GVeers (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you, coralbandit. Based on the advice from Petco, I administered Melafix, disabled his filter (has carbon), and added an airstone. He looks pretty bad, though, both eyes are filling with blood.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would just pull the carbon out of filter and run it(whole cartridge if necessary).He needs as much oxygen as possible.He will get the most by surface movement from air stone and filter.Usually thing effecting the eyes,if not injuries are bacterial in nature,so along with the melafix a Food(if he eats at all) with meds in it would be good.Often by the time it gets in behind the eye meds in the water won't work fast enough so the food gets them in the fish.Good luck hope he gets better,change water daily and redose meds in his hospital tank.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Good luck saving him. He's a handsome guy!


----------



## GVeers (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I turned the filter back on, without the filtration insert. The water is awfully turbulent on one side of the tank (and it's only a 10 gallon), but I agree he needs the oxygen. Will probably do a 50% change every day starting tomorrow.


----------



## GVeers (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm sorry to report that Colby did not survive the night.  Thank you for everyone's input, but he was deteriorating rapidly yesterday and I can't say I'm surprised. He was a good-natured fish and will be missed.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Awwww... that sucks. So sorry! :-(


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry about Colby.


----------

